# Api 650 -2008



## سامح 2010 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إلى الأخ محمد عبيد
تفضل api 650-2008
نسألكم الدعاء بأن يرزقنا الله الجنة ويباعد بيننا وبين النار.
سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## محمد عبيد عمر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي في الله جزاء الله كل خير و يجعلك نوراً يهدي بة 
انا بصدد دخول امتحان التانكات في مارس القادم ارجوا من الله التوفيق 
النسخة المطلوبة للإمتحان هي 2007 لان النسخة الجديدة 2008 بها إضافات كثيرة جدا 
مرة اخري انا عاجز عن الشكر ولو عندك نسخة 2007 ياريت ارسلها لي
ايضا لو في اي امتحانات حديثة العهد اكزن شاكر جداا


----------



## سامح 2010 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا على ردك 
وانا ليس عندى الاصدار المطلوب 
بس ان شاء الله هاحصل عليه 
وارفعه على الموقع

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## محمد عبيد عمر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

و انا بجد شاكر جدا علي اهتمامك و حرصك الشديد علي خدمة للناس
ربنا يجعل اعمالك هذة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سدير عدنان (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الاستاذ سامح المحترم هذه الكتب القيمة التي تنشرها ذا فائدة عملاقة ارجو الاستمرار ونحن نشكرك كثيرا على هذا الدعم .......سدير عدنان


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد عبيد عمر قال:


> اخي في الله جزاء الله كل خير و يجعلك نوراً يهدي بة
> انا بصدد دخول امتحان التانكات في مارس القادم ارجوا من الله التوفيق
> النسخة المطلوبة للإمتحان هي 2007 لان النسخة الجديدة 2008 بها إضافات كثيرة جدا
> مرة اخري انا عاجز عن الشكر ولو عندك نسخة 2007 ياريت ارسلها لي
> ايضا لو في اي امتحانات حديثة العهد اكزن شاكر جداا


 

اخي العزيز
يا ريت لو عندك باقي المتطلبات للدخول للامتحان
يا ريت ترفعها عالمنتدى لحتى الجميع يستفيد

مثلا 
api 577 2004


----------



## kaysoom (30 ديسمبر 2009)

وفقك الله وبارك بك


----------



## GeoOo (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## سامح 2010 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد تم رفع API 650 -2007
على الرابط التالى 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/26814797/b53b2633/sharing.html?rnd=11
اسأل الله أن ينفعكم به
نسألكم الدعاء
سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ezzat saleh abo al (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مرحبا انا لسا جديد وبدي مساعتكوا تخصصي هندسة ميكانيكية


----------



## ezzat saleh abo al (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مرحبا انا لسا جديد وبدي مساعتكوا مرحبا انا لسا جديد وبدي مساعتكوا تخصصي هندسة ميكانيكيةتخصصي هندسة ميكانيكيةت


----------



## ezzat saleh abo al (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مرحبا انا لسا جديد وبدي مساعتكوا تخصصي هندسة ميكانيكية عععععع


----------



## ezzat saleh abo al (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مرحبا انا لسا جديد وبدي مساعتكوا تخصصي هندسة ميكانيكية777


----------



## محمد2371982 (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمد ابوسليم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abohassn72 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------

